# NOC for Leaving Job



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey,

I was wondering whether anyone has an Arabic NOC letter template typed up? I need one in order to ensure no ban is applied when I leave my current job. 

If anyone has something typed up in Arabic I would really appreciate it! 

Regards,
Uberkoen


----------

